# Separation Anxiety



## Wendy Metherd (Sep 24, 2017)

Hello everyone. We got our beautiful baby last Saturday. We are having a few problems with her and I’m so worried. The first one is her separation anxiety. We have her in a pen and when we leave she is out of control with anxiety. I have a camera and Why I was a way I could check on her. It takes her 3 to 4 hours before she eventually just passes out. This has me so upset. The other problem is she will potty (pee) and then she thinks she has to go again and again when there is nothing. We had her checked for a UTI and they said no infection. Hard to potty train when she is having this going on. I appreciate any advice you can share. 

Thank you and God bless


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

There are a lot of threads about SA on the forum. I am thinking of you . . .


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Wendy Metherd said:


> Hello everyone. We got our beautiful baby last Saturday. We are having a few problems with her and I'm so worried. The first one is her separation anxiety. We have her in a pen and when we leave she is out of control with anxiety. I have a camera and Why I was a way I could check on her. It takes her 3 to 4 hours before she eventually just passes out. This has me so upset. The other problem is she will potty (pee) and then she thinks she has to go again and again when there is nothing. We had her checked for a UTI and they said no infection. Hard to potty train when she is having this going on. I appreciate any advice you can share.
> 
> Thank you and God bless


As ShamaMama pointed out, there is a ton of information on SA here on the forum. It's something I've done a lot of reading up on myself, here in the forum and elsewhere, as I'll be concerned about it when I get my own pup. If it took her 3-4 hours to settle, that sounds like it might be a long time to be leaving her alone after only having her a week. Is it possible for you to start with much shorter periods? From what I've read, even with a pup that doesn't have SA, you want to prevent it from even setting in by only leaving the pup for very short periods--just stepping out of the room for a few minutes and then coming back. Doing this throughout the first couple of days and then coming back in the room so she knows that you always come back, and gradually increasing the amount of time you're out of the room, to the point where you're actually leaving the house for maybe 15 minutes, depending on how she's reacting. She has been taken from her Mum and littermates and probably needs more time to adjust to being left alone as she never has been before. Here is a link explaining how the protocol might look. If you work outside the home, It might be worth taking a few days off to do this so you can gradually expose her to more alone time. I would definitely read up on all the SA posts here though. I'll be very anxious to hear how you make out and really hope things get better soon! Good luck!!

https://www.doghealth.com/inappropriate-behavior/how-to-prevent-separation-anxiety-in-your-new-dog


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi again, Wendy! Here is a link to a thread on SA posted elsewhere on the forum a while back. If you read all the posts you'll find things that other members found helpful, as well as links they've posted to articles on SA and how to prevent it. It's an excellent thread. There are several pages of messages. I also want to add that I'm really sorry for what you're going through right now. Having your new puppy should be such an exciting time and I can't imagine how stressful it is for you to see her so upset and not being sure how to help it. I really hope that something you read here helps soon so that both you and your pup are feeling better.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/8-puppy-area/113673-separation-anxiety-prevention.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would recommend professional help.


----------



## Wendy Metherd (Sep 24, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

